# Three boys Hampton Roads Va



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

These guys will be six weeks on 6/22. They are the last three boys from Vestas accidental litter (you can see the thread on here for more pictures) One agouti hooded with adorable belly spots, one champagne (?) and one PEW (possibly Himalayan, the PEW from the other litter with the same father turned out to be Himalayan)They are very sweet and calm, their mom is dumbo but I don't know if they are. They already use the litter box, the little agouti boy already uses it when he is out of the cage too .


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

These boys are so sweet!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

The boys having a morning snack 😊


----------



## snugglesmacks (Jul 4, 2016)

Are you willing to drive partway? I'm in Burlington NC.


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes it says that's about 3.5 hours away, I could meet you in the middle.


----------

